# shrimp pictures



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

this is one of my SCR

and the following three pictures are from my good friend razoredge from this forum,he has so many great varieties,great for photo sessions!!








PRL









TIBEE









PRL

thanks for looking


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Great pics


----------



## Silverkitty26 (Jun 18, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Supershrimp, you should start a shrimp photography business!


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Love the SCR, selling any time soon ?


----------

